# Broadlands House Romsey Show Rally



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Broadlands House Romsey in Romsey , Hampshire starting 05/04/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=382

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

See we have 8 attendees for Romsey now, would a few more of you like to go as Clive1821 and Dinks123 Clive & Di yours mashals won't have much to do with only 8 :roll: and Clive does like to be kept busy :lol:

Link to the rally page HERE

Jacquie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

3 of my children live close to this venue and I can tell you Romsey is a fabulous place to spend a few days. Broadlands House is within walking distance of the town with a lovely range of mainly individual shops and a beautiful park if you want anything extra to do there!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not so long to this very nice rally, anyone else like to join us  lots to do lots see free entertainment in the evenings


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking for Romsey closes on 29th March so if you going please get booking soon and adding your name to the rally listy.

6 still unconfirmed on the rally list  



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

I've booked and confirmed now, thanks for the reminder.

Shame there aren't a few more going, it was a good weekend last year. The show was only small, but the evening entertainment was really good and it's only a short walk into the town.

It'll be good to catch up with folks again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> I've booked and confirmed now, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> ...


Well done Jen 

Now what about the rest of you unconfirmed lot????

brillopad
KeiththeBigUn
davee10
vernon
allan01273

Have any of you now booked :?:

As Jen says we could also do with a few more attending if at all possible please.

Jacquie


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Motorhome Show Broadlands*

Just booked the weekend at Broadlands for the Motorhome Show on 5th April.
  
Anyone here going :?: :?:


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Broadlands*

Looks like 6 plus you.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=382
Hope I still don't need the thermals!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Motorhome Show Broadlands*



Blobsta said:


> Just booked the weekend at Broadlands for the Motorhome Show on 5th April.
> 
> Anyone here going :?: :?:


Hi Blobsta

Have you booked to camp with Motorhomefacts? if so can you please add your name to the rally list HERE

Jacquie


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry Jacquie, I booked direct, ( missed the post about it, oops ) but if you can get me with MHF lot I would be obliged.
Bob

I think I have been a bad boy, as I have leccy. It's for Mrs Blobsta's hair dryer you understand


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Blobsta said:


> Sorry Jacquie, I booked direct, ( missed the post about it, oops ) but if you can get me with MHF lot I would be obliged.
> Bob
> 
> I think I have been a bad boy, as I have leccy. It's for Mrs Blobsta's hair dryer you understand


Hi Bob

Well if you have electric I don't think you will be with MHF cause no electric on our pitch but you prob won't be far away so pop over and say hello to Clive and the gang there.

Jacquie


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, I will pop over and say hello.

Regards

Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to book for Romsey folks

Have any of the unconfirmed now booked

davee10
vernon
allan01273


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Only 6 days to go anyone else would like to join us? Its a nice show and nice town to visit, the book and pay was the same as last year but you were able to pay on the gate last year and i assume that will be the same this year... :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

When i get on site ill contact appletree to get the latest on paying at the gate and post an update


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone more interested comeing to this nice little rally?


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Romsey rally*

Any spaces left for us and a guest so long as we can pay on the gate.
Dangerous


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Romsey rally*



dangerous said:


> Any spaces left for us and a guest so long as we can pay on the gate.
> Dangerous


Hi,

Im on site in the morning and Im haveing a site meeting with Appletree events, and I will post the latest by mid day wednesday, From what happened last year you were able to pay at the gate, but UNTIL I have had the meeting I cant say one way or the other..... you would be very welcome as we have plenty of space for extra vans...

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been on site and had a word with appletree events, they have said that in our case as we have no electric ordered no one will be turned away as long as you are camping with MHF if you have not booked or paid.... we are located near where we were last year but some distance from the show ground... when you arrive on site take on water before you arrive at our pitch as its a long walk to a tap as far as i can see at this time

Best regards


Clive


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Broad lands show*

Thanks Clive,
Would that be ok for ourselves and a guest, that will be 2 motorhomes, I can let you know when we be arriving.
Dangerous


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

How's the weather there Clive, and how soft is the ground please?


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for this information Clive. We will arrive Friday afternoon and pay on arrival as we haven't been able to contact them by phone.

Allan & Dorothy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Friant said:


> How's the weather there Clive, and how soft is the ground please?


I spoke to Clive this afternoon and he said ground conditions are good at the moment  weather is sunny and windy

Jacquie


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Lady J, taking a wheelchair and I know a lot of the traders are on grass.
Do you know if its still dry there, the forecast says rain likely?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Friant said:


> Thanks Lady J, taking a wheelchair and I know a lot of the traders are on grass.
> Do you know if its still dry there, the forecast says rain likely?


Hi yes the going is good, and looks like a dryish weekend, i am located near the main service road so should be ok to access the show

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We should be with you this afternoon around 4ish I hope. Was snowing here in Bedfordshire a few minutes ago.
Please to goodness there will be a spot I do not need towing off.... towed off twice last year  

Better weather is forecast :roll: ... honestly :wink: 

Alan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

rosalan said:


> We should be with you this afternoon around 4ish I hope. Was snowing here in Bedfordshire a few minutes ago.
> Please to goodness there will be a spot I do not need towing off.... towed off twice last year
> 
> Better weather is forecast :roll: ... honestly :wink:
> ...


Hi alan,

My truck seems ok here, no sign of sinking..... there is a water tap i have found about 80mtrs away.... just a very cold wind but the forcast seems its geting better


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Clive,
Is there a good turn out of traders there? I can't find a list on the Appletree website. Nothing in particular we need but that doesn't stop me finding something to spend my money on usually.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Friant said:


> Hi Clive,
> Is there a good turn out of traders there? I can't find a list on the Appletree website. Nothing in particular we need but that doesn't stop me finding something to spend my money on usually.


Hi theres is no list as yet but there are quite a few traders here, but i have not been to the show this morning, to get an idea of all the traders that have arrived over night....


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Hi Clive, 
Should be with you about 7 tonight.
Dangerous


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok richard,

Have a safe jurney

Clive


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Romsey Show*

We went on our first rally that we actually camped at. Been to a few, but not camped. Before I go on and have a moan, my tin hat is well and truly on my head. :lol: I know it is a small show, and people take advantage of the entertainment in the evening ( bingo etc ), but for us the sum total of the show was looking at second hand motorhomes for sale, when we were there to look at new ones. Particularly Globecar which was advertised on Appletree's brochure, but was noticed by their absence. However , did get to chat with Steve and Mrs Steve at Britstops, and have a chinwag with Gaspode. We were booked in for Friday and Saturday but left Saturday morning. Maybe we will not camp at a show again, as paying £25 for leccy that kept on going off and on till switch off at 11pm seemed rather expensive. Sorry we did not meet Clive as he was busy. There you go.  

Mod Note
Moved to original thread re Romsey


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Perhaps the Appletree web page can be perceived as being slightly disingenuous, listing several MH manufacturer logos in an eye catching position, with the following small print at the very bottom... 

"Logos shown are an indication of what we expect to be displayed and not guaranteed."

But it wasn't a guaranteed exhibitor list I guess...


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Romsey Show*

We went on our first rally that we actually camped at. Been to a few, but not camped. Before I go on and have a moan, my tin hat is well and truly on my head. :lol: I know it is a small show, and people take advantage of the entertainment in the evening ( bingo etc ), but for us the sum total of the show was looking at second hand motorhomes for sale, when we were there to look at new ones. Particularly Globecar which was advertised on Appletree's brochure, but was noticed by their absence. However , did get to chat with Steve and Mrs Steve at Britstops, and have a chinwag with Gaspode. We were booked in for Friday and Saturday but left Saturday morning. Maybe we will not camp at a show again, as paying £25 for leccy that kept on going off and on till switch off at 11pm seemed rather expensive. Sorry we did not meet Clive as he was busy. There you go.  

Yes sorry we missed you, we are haveing get togeater at mid day and you are very welcombe to join us, it is a small show but with the weather you cant blame some traders not wanting to turn up, was with jac at newark and that was not nice..... so may be thats why some traders did not arrive, just my view.....

The electric is not that bad if were to understand the costs of providing the supplies, the hire of each generator would be in the order of £500 + vat each plus delivery, each generator was using fuel at 25ltrs per hour, and there are 4 sets on the camping field, the electrical installation and hire costs would be in the order of £2000 +vat.... the issues with the supplies were out of the hands venue electricains and the event team, as first there was fuel issue with the first generator set, speedy sorted that out within 1 hour the second issue was 2 camper vans causing the faults and it took some time to find the causes of the faults, i even gave them a hand free of charge and with the snow going in stright lines so was not very nice conditions, the electricians bent over backwards to give some of the vans help with electrical repaires and even give them 16a hook up cables,which is not their responcibility, all of which someone has to pay for... the generators were switched off at 23:00 and back on around 08:00 which is normal site rules which were overlooked on the thursday due to the issues during the day..... i hope you rethink not camping at romsey but come and join us on our rally and you will be very welcombe next year


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Agreed - having driven 60 miles and paid for 2 entries may I suggest to Appletree that next time they advertise what *will* be there rather than what *may* be there. Very disappointing and cold (But guess I cannot blame Appletree for the weather).


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Romsey Show*



Blobsta said:


> We went on our first rally that we actually camped at.


Hi Bob

Nice to meet you at last, that's what rallies are really about - meeting people. :wink:

I can't really disagree with a lot of your points but maybe you chose the wrong rally to camp at as a first taster? Appletree aren't what you might describe as the leading event organiser, their offerings are rather parochial and can disappoint anyone who doesn't go for the specific purpose of buying a used M/H. Personally we go to meet friends and we weren't disappointed this time - we met you for a starter. :lol: I felt for the day visitors who forked out £7 each for what was quite a small show with only a few traders. Nevertheless most of them seemed to enjoy the day out and I believe that the traders who took the trouble to turn up did very good business.
The comments about the leccie are on target, that's why you'll note that none of the MHF campers had a hook-up. :wink: 
To be fair, Clive has a point, it's very expensive to provide hundreds of hook-ups in a field with no mains supply so £25 probably reflects a no-profit situation for the organisers. If it seems expensive consider that we used about 11kg of gas during the weekend due to heating the van in the very cold weather which would cost maybe £25 at Calor prices so perhaps the leccie wasn't that unreasonable if you take into account that it would have saved much of the gas expenditure if we'd been able to run our heating off the hook-up?
My main criticisms would be the ridiculous distance we had to walk to reach the only chemical disposal point, the woeful lack of rubbish bins and the inadequate heating in the entertainment marquee. Hopefully the organiser will take these criticisms on board and improve things for next time.

I think you should have stopped longer, we enjoyed the rally and even the weather gave us a break on Saturday and Sunday, we even got to spend a couple of hours sitting out in the sunshine - unheard of so far this year. :lol:

Last but certainly not least I have to thank Clive and Di for their marshalling, as usual they did a great job and the bacon rolls were excellent, well done Di.
8)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I really enjoyed this weekend at the show, alright it wasn't the biggest show in the world but we wanted new chairs and managed to get some. We had a pleasant morning wandering around Romsey and managed not to spend a fortune there.

The weather was mixed, horizontal snow on Thursday, a biting wind on Friday but we sat out in the sunshine on Saturday, so just the usual uk motorhoming weather really :lol: 

It was nice to meet up with some old friends, hopefully see you all again later in the year.

Thanks to Clive and Di for marshalling and the bacon sandwiches on Sunday were great.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A small turn out indeed and with the horizontal snow on Thursday, I blame nobody for staying at home.
I felt fairly strongly about Kens observation...My main criticisms would be the ridiculous distance we had to walk to reach the only chemical disposal point, the woeful lack of rubbish bins and the inadequate heating in the entertainment marquee. Hopefully the organiser will take these criticisms on board and improve things for next time. 
With several toilet disposal units, all placed together at one corner of the field, the lack of imagination was glaring. I was so tempted to leave my litter where I parked, for yet again, the walking distance was not encouraging.
On a much more encouraging note, we had a really good time meeting lovely people and always learning from them. We bought goods at well below normal prices from the show and had some great bacon butties from Di and Clive who seemed to be everywhere we went, day and night.
The two shows we visited were sadly tainted with the brush of cold, so much so that on the second night the audience dwindled to 4.
Romsey is a lovely place to be, warm or cold but would we attend again? Yes! I think we might, if only to meet up again with such a nice crowd of people.

Alan


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

What a great bunch of people at Romsey.....and yes I will agree with the comments about the camp site!


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to Clive and Di for the weekend, the bacon butties were first class. Thanks to all for a good weekend. See you at later dates.


Regards
Pam


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys....it was great having you around for a chat and grub! 
lThat is what makes a rally great!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm, must have missed all that. I quite like bacon butties.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks to Clive & Di for hosting another good rally at Broadlands. We both enjoyed ourselves and it was good to meet up with you all again. The weather was kind to us and we even managed to sit out in the sunshine! Agree with some of Gaspode's comments but we are not put off going again, having been twice now.

Thanks Alan for giving me (Dorothy) my first taste of riding an electric bike - I even managed not to fall off :lol: 

Great bacon rolls on Sunday - thanks Clive, Di & Pam.

Look forward to meeting up at another MHF event.

Allan & Dorothy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sysinfo said:


> Hmm, must have missed all that. I quite like bacon butties.


Ah now, that's what happens when you sneak off early Mr Blobby, you miss all the best bits. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stick around a bit longer next time and you never know what'll happen. 8)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sysinfo said:


> Hmm, must have missed all that. I quite like bacon butties.


Ho dear, we are sorry about that, but I personaly went to every van and made people welcombe and invited everyone on our club pitch to the bacon buttys on the sunday.... :wink:


----------

